# Unable to accept friend requests



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi L

I'm unable to accept friend requests. I check the box to accept, then when I press the save button it just hangs.

I use Chrome.

Thanks

Hobbio


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh it's like that eh? Well I never liked you anyway!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Or you could do it in FF or IE.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

lee_ said:


> Oh it's like that eh? Well I never liked you anyway!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Or you could do it in FF or IE.


Lol, you caught me out :lol: :lol: :lol:

Just tried IE, still doesn't work :tongue:

The whole site seems really slow since the switch, regardless of browser tbh.


----------

